# Ariens EFI charging



## Necuts (Mar 21, 2018)

I bought a 24 in Ariens sho Efi machine, getting ready for the season ahead. Does anyone know how long to initially charge the battery for and then after that? It’s one of the only things I can’t seem to find out about the machine. I use the machine for multiple residences, not sure if that changes anything. Thanks in advance for a response👍


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't have one, and I'm a bit surprised if the manual doesn't specify. Hopefully an owner will chime in. 

But I'd probably give it 6-8 hours on the charger, barring any actual instructions. The required charging time really depends on the voltage/charge level, the mAh capacity of the battery, and the amperage output of the charger. If you're running it periodically during the season, the battery should charge itself during use, as I understand it. 

And if the charger is smart, it will stop the charging process when the battery has finished charging.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Necuts said:


> Does anyone know how long to initially charge the battery for and then after that?


 For your 7.2V battery (Owners Manual Page 15):

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/2d871c19fb6d37d64b7495245f29d664.pdf

• Only use supplied charger for battery.
• Do not charge battery longer than 48 hours.
• Battery should be charged every 3 months while in storage.
• If battery becomes warm to the touch during charging, disconnect battery from charger immediately.
• Disconnect battery when charger light turns green, battery is ready for use.
• Do not use charger in moist or wet conditions.
• Unplug charger when not in use.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

From previous discussions on the topic, I think it's a NiMH battery pack. Rather than lithium or lead-acid.


----------



## snowman123 (Nov 27, 2014)

I seriously doubt it will take more than six-eight hours to charge it, mine took close to four. The way I interrupt the manual is they concern with overcharging and it's consequences.


----------



## Necuts (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks, I don’t know how I missed that page in the manual


----------

